# 4 Months to a new me



## Argh (Jan 25, 2005)

Alright, I'm gonna try this out...

I've got 4 months until summer, and I wanna look in the mirror and be happy with what I see. 

My current weight: 173 lbs.

I dont really have a target weight, just a target "image".

Crawling through the boards, I think this schedule will wuit me best in the beginning.

Day1 (probly Sunday): 
Bench Press
Incline Bench Press
Military Press
Dumbell Shoulder press

Day2 (probly Mon)
Squat
Incline Leg Press
Stiff-legged deadlift
Seated Calf Raise

Day3 (probly Weds)
Lateral Pulldown
Cable Row
Deadlift


It probably needs a lot of work (hah, pun), but I'm a work in progress too. I'm still trying to figure out a diet too.

My Biggest Obstacles:
1) School!!!
2) My horrible addiction to caffeine
3) Diet, college diet = eeek!
4) I'm a horrible procastinator (is that how u spell it?)

Well, I'm gonna give it a fighting shot.


----------



## Argh (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, I took a little gauge of wher I'm at:

Squat: 3 sets, 10 reps 105lbs
Incline Leg Press: 3 sets, 10 reps, 180lbs

Deadlift: 3 sets, 10 reps 135lbs
Lateral Pulldown: 3 sets, 10 reps 96lbs
Barbell Row: 3 sets, 10 reps 70lbs

Bench Press: 3 sets, 10 reps 115lbs
Incline Bench Press: 3 sets, 10 reps 95lbs


I probly couldve done a lot better with squat and leg press, but I didnt stretch beforehand and probly didnt drink enough water and got horrible cramps.  I'll never do that again...

I dont think I was doing anything right when doing back muscles cause I was really, really hurting afterwards.  I think my posture was just wrong after looking online.

I didnt know how bad of an idea it really is to lift 3 days in a row until I tried to do chest and shoulders after back and legs.  I just felt drained, but I wont be doing that normally.

Oh, yeah, this is what I would NORMALLY eat during the day, but I'll figure out something soon:

Brkfst:
Ceral
Yogurt
Pint of Milk
Bannana

Lunch:
Sandwich wrap, thingofamabob
Pint of milk

Dinner:
Chicken sandwich
Pint of Milk


----------



## Argh (Feb 1, 2005)

Apparently no one likes me...

Anways, I did my first real leg workout Mon., and I'm wuite happy with it. Took time to stretch, drank more water and took less than 1.5 minutes between each set.

Squat: 3sets, 10reps, 135lbs
Leg Pess: 3sets, 10reps, 270lbs
Stiff-legged Deadlift: 3sets, 10reps, 65lbs.

This leads me to consider how much I should increase the wieght next week. Five pounds sounds a little weak for a squat, certainly for legpress but decnt for stiff legged deadlift cause I dont wanna injure my back. Maybe 10pound increase for a while until I feel I cant increase by 10 anymore on squat and maybe 20 each week for leg press.

I did better w/diet today, kinda figuring this out...

Brkfest:
2 pieces wheat bread w/PB
yogurt 
pint of milk

Lunch:
Tuna wrap w/lettuce, onions cucumber, etc
Pint of milk

Dinner:
Chicken breast sandwich on wheat
baked potatoe
Pint of milk

Everyone says eat thousands and thousands of calories, but I dont wanna look like a pro body builder. Again, I'd just like to lose a bunch of pounds of bad weight and gain it back again in good weight. I really dont wanna see every muscle, tendon, artery and vein.

Goals (by start of summer):
Bench Press: 225lbs
Squat: 250lbs
Deadlift:???
Barbell Curl: ????


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 2, 2005)

A, 173 lbs...how tall are you? Do you know or have an estimate as to what your bodyfat % is?

How old are you and how long have you been lifting?

Take a look at this article:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/cynthia9.htm

What body type or combination of types most resembles yours at the moment?

What specifically is your "target image" and how does that compare to how you look now?
What is your current bench press? ( Your goal is 225 lbs).


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

Looks like you are off to a great start!  Much luck with it!


----------

